# Newly raised MM



## therev (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello brothers, I was raised in may of this year. I am from Tucson, Az. This seems like a great forum for conversation with my fellow brethren.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Gomabxi (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to the site Brother. I recently joined this site by just browsing the different apps. I am viewing this site several times a day to learn.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome, Brother. There is a lot of interesting and helpful information here.


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome Brother ur a couple of months ahead of me, I was raised in July!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## Bill Rose (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome brother


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Dali helali (Sep 1, 2013)

Bienvenue


Sent from my GT-P3100 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Dali helali (Sep 1, 2013)

Comment Ã§a va toi

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------

